# My New Love- Hyloxalus Azureiventris: Care Sheet in Progress



## eldalote2 (Jun 3, 2009)

I have been watching a pair of juvenile H. Azureiventris that came into my local reptile shop. They were pretty thin, so I held off on buying them. They were housed in a tank I built the store specifically for dart frogs, and they have fattened up quite a bit! I am so glad I got these frogs, they are absolutely amazing. Their colors are stunning and they are as bold as my tincs. I don't have any pics of the actual frogs, but this is exactly what they look like minus the fat belly. I am planning to get some ff larva or termites to fatten them up. 










If anyone has any additional information about these guys please post. I would love to put together a care sheet for them, I know they are not much different than tincs, 

aka- Sky Blue Poison Frog
Difficulty: Novice

Location & History: 
Northern San Martin, Peru, near Tarapoto. This species ranges from the lowlands up to roughly 1100 meters elevation. This species was exported legally and sustainably in mid-2005 as part of the INIBICO project. 
(Dendrobates.org - Hyloxalus azureiventris)

Descriptions & Behavior: 
A shy, terrestrial frog in the wild, they prefer rocky piles and caves to open areas. In the vivarium it is a bold frog which does well in groups. This is a _____ size frog. 
H. Azureiventris' pattern is similar to that of Dendrobates Truncatus except with blue reticulated pattern on its belly, with green, orange, or even a blue phase racing stripes with blue legs and large black spots. 

General Care:
H. Azureiventris should be kept in a well planted ___ size vivarium. They require temperatures of 75-78 F during the day and down to ___ at night. (www.DendroBase.de says 37-39 F at night but I don't believe it). 

Breeding and Tadpole Care: 
Azureiventris require approximately _____ months to reach sexual maturity. The female will lay between ___ and ___ eggs which will hatch and be transported by the male. Tads can be raised communally and will morph into froglets in ___ months. 

Sources:
www.DendroBase.de
Dendrobates.org - Hyloxalus azureiventris
Understory Enterprises Inc. - Hyloxalus azureiventris


----------



## yours (Nov 11, 2007)

Jackpot:

Hyloxalus azureiventris

The frogs are 25-30mm wide with the main difference is found between the sexes. Females few millimeters larger than the males. The animals all have a blue colored belly with a black spot pattern. The hind legs are green, blue or green-blue. The animals have a lining that from the hind legs, runs along above the eyes to the nose where the lines of both sides together. This lining is the most variable color, and be found in green, yellow, orange and red. From the groin is a line halfway to present the side of the animal. This line is often lighter in color than above, with a real red color is not found. On the upper arms has in many instances also have a yellow spot to take war. Not all animals have this spot. Sometimes there is in the middle of the back spots a pattern in the yellow or orange color and very rare to bluish green.

Geographical variation:

There are no real variations of this species known. Within the known populations, the color and pattern vary greatly. In the hobby of animals are sometimes sold as such a specific color. This is only based on commercial gain as the orange or red animals are more popular and people can ask a higher price. These animals will be just as easily produce offspring in all colors.

Call: A vibrator that about 40 seconds and can last even longer. The call is a bit like that of the Dendrobates leucomelas, but the tone is a little higher.

Distribution:

The north of San Martin, Peru, near Tarapoto. These species are found in the lowlands to about 1100 meter altitude.

Ecology:

H. azurieventris is a real bottom dweller who is in the nature of love among the leaves, stalks and often in burrows among rocks. In nature they are also often difficult to find. Larvae in this habitat are deposited in small pools in tree trunks and leaves. These pools contain than 1 or 2 at most larvae per pool.

The terrarium:

Hyloxalus azureiventris should be kept in a so-called jungle terrarium. 50x50x50 cm is large enough for a couple. For a group of 4 or 5 animals, think of a tank of 100x50x50 cm minimum, preferably larger. Furnish water-absorbent material on the walls (eg fern root) and a houtstronkje. Some plants such as bromeliads, etc. Marantaceae complete the installation. One part water, the larvae go where they can bring is also recommended. And everything moist. Differ are not demanding animals.

Temperature:

The temperature may fall between 22 and 25 ° C during the day. At night the temperature may drop several degrees. Preferably not below 18 ° C. Long time temperatures above 28 ° C are to be avoided.

Group / pairs:

Pairwise is recommended because these animals are free from aggressive peers. Females will eat each other's eggs, that is if they put the first place to come. When several men held together mostly unsuccessful mating means that no eggs are deposited.
For some, the successful breeding in groups, but the numbers of offspring than much lower. In flocks they are extremely productive.

Eggs:

The clutch consists of 10-17 eggs, which develop in 10 days and is fanatically guarded by the male. The eggs are light in color, the jelly is often opaque. The eggs after laying often look as if they are bad. Within 24 hours you can develop however you perceive. Do not be too premature to Hide clutches that look bad.

Other breeding information:

If food they take fruit flies, but also young crickets and many other types of small insects (meadow plankton). If the males to their 40 sec. constant, audible sound heard mating calls are coming clutches. Once there, the male these clutches are almost constantly monitor. During this time the male will not call. Get your four-six road you can often within 48 hours expect a new clutch. Only to have them here because you can be exhausting the female. The clutches are also getting smaller because fewer mature eggs available to the female.
The eggs are both bromeliad leaves and in holes, like a petri dish under a half coconut shell, disposed. The larvae are the male brought to the water and can be reared together. Sometimes the male will not all larvae in the same piece of water off. Possibly this has to do with the amount of water. It is therefore sometimes necessary to provide multiple outlets ponds. Males and larvae on the back keep walking around until they die are indeed observed. This is best avoided so.
The larvae are on a diet of nettle leaves or spinach and visvoerers opgroeien.Na a quick six weeks the larvae metamorphose into small frogs over one cm. The young frogs grow very quickly into adult frogs. Some 3 months after metamorphosis can go all males begin calling. Females make sure 2 times as long to be juveniles.
Sexes in adult animals quite well to distinguish when you look at the size and build. The women are few millimeters are usually much larger and more robust in the bulk


dartfrog- Hyloxalus azureiventris - Reptile Forums




Alex


----------



## edwing206 (Apr 9, 2008)

How loud is the call on these guys? I had some a. pepperi and I had to get rid of them because my parents hated how much they called and how loud it was. 
These guys are very awesome looking.


----------



## Dancing frogs (Feb 20, 2004)

I have to say, that is the nicest pic I've seen of one of them!


----------



## yours (Nov 11, 2007)

They're pretty loud, pretty on par with Leucs or SI's, a trill that lasts awhile....they're very cool frogs. One of mine has blue legs, and the other green. I'd definitely call them medium sized frogs.



Alex


----------



## SMenigoz (Feb 17, 2004)

Dancing frogs said:


> I have to say, that is the nicest pic I've seen of one of them!


Agreed! 
One of the consistent callers in my collection.
Thanks for reaffirming how beautiful they are.
Scott


----------



## GBIII (Mar 20, 2008)

Great call, always in sight and breed readily.
Can't ask for more than that. Definitely an under appreciated frog in my opinion.

Thanks for posting!

George


----------



## eldalote2 (Jun 3, 2009)

Thanks for everyone's help! 

I will put together the new information on the care sheet and submit it to Kyle. I just wanted to make sure my information was correct. That is not my picture of my frogs, they look identical. I just got these frogs a few days ago and like I said, I am in love! Definitely under appreciated frog that I am really proud to have.


----------



## spottedcircus (Sep 17, 2009)

great job. There was a great article on these guys in that netherlands magazine in the last issue. My azureiventris tend twords the deep orange color on their stripes.


----------



## eldalote2 (Jun 3, 2009)

I am looking for the magazine article online.

If I am missing any information or have wrong information please feel free to speak up to correct or add any information.


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

Mine always sleep on wide leafed plants that grow about at midway viv height...even on top of leafy ferns but I almost never see them on or near broms.


----------



## eldalote2 (Jun 3, 2009)

I have heard they are pretty good/often climbers. Is this correct from experience?


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

eldalote2 said:


> I have heard they are pretty good/often climbers. Is this correct from experience?


I have had 4 together for almost 2 years.....other than sleeping a little higher up, they almost always prefer ground level activity -underneath root buttresses and rocks and large mag leaf groups.


----------



## SilverShaded (Apr 2, 2018)

Does anyone know with any authority the actual altitudinal range of these frogs? I've seen various figures quoted which seem to vary by a huge amount.


----------

